# [Recruitment][PBP] Nightmares Campaign



## Paragon Badger (Sep 26, 2002)

Recently a posting has been showing up throughout the major cities of Faerun. The posting reads…

Experienced adventurers
wanted for daring missions.

Build your legend by rescuing innocents.

Substantial Rewards.
Must be willing to venture into the unknown.

Visit the Temple of Silver Stars in Silverymoon for further details.

Those lured by the post learn the frightening details and often leave not willing to take the risks. However a few heroes have risen to the challenge and dare to face their fears.

The truth is several people have been captured by an unknown force. These unfortunates are caught within their own nightmares, unable to wake and forced to witness their greatest fears. The clerics of Selune are putting together a group of adventurers to enter the dreams of these people and rescue them. Also, they hope by defeating the creatures that bind the dreamers they will be able to track the assaults to their source.

In this PBP the PCs are the group of adventurers selected by the clerics to enter the dreams. This is based off the idea in Dragon 287 that each dreamer forms their own temporary demiplane on the ethereal. When the PCs enter the dream, they become part of the dream. Therefore they can effect the dream and the dream effects them. Death in the dream is death in the waking world. The PCs must track a single elusive creature in each dream recognize by it’s insubstantial rainbow-hued form.

Dreams can run the gamut from an artic land to an endless forest to a massive dungeon to the Limbo to a town that appears normal…

The campaign is set in the Realms (but assumes the Great Wheel cosmology) and begins at 9th level. Non-evil alignments only. Any character concept that makes sense and isn’t blatantly abusing the rules is allowed. 

There is no set post quota or time. It will go as fast as the posting allows.

The stat system is a point assignment system with a tax on high scores. Only the largest tax applies. You have 84 points to distribute among your stats, but you are taxed 1 pt on scores 14-15, 2 pts on scores 16-17, 3 pts on scores 18-19, and 4 pts on a 20. These stats include your level-based increases. You do not get them in addition. 
For example:
13, 10, 10, 16(+2 tax), 12, 18(+3 tax) = 84 points total

Max HP at 1st and 2nd level and average for the rest. In game I’ll do the actual rolling for combat, skills, etc.

 The starting wealth is 24,000 gp with an item max of 4000 gp (with the exception of +2 armors). Also items created by the PCs can get around this limit and the XP cost is deducted from the 1st XP awards.

The books allowed are:
Core Rulebooks
PsiHB (and the ITCK version of the prestige classes)
The Splatbooks
The FR books
MotP
Book of Eldritch Might version of the Bard is allowed.
The Monte Cook Ranger is allowed.

Anything not on this list might still be allowed just check with me. 

I have some tests coming up so you have awhile to put your characters together. I’m aiming at around 6 PCs. I’m choosing based on unique concept/good backstory/party balance/etc. not by first come first serve. Also, I’m getting opinions from my better half who loves a good story.

Finally, the title of the game will probably be one of the following (suggestions are welcome)
Gifts of the Sandman
Prison of the Sandman
The Sandman’s Blessing
The Sandman’s Binding
Enter Sandman (Had to have that one!)
Dream Within a Dream
Only a Dream…

I’ll answer any questions about the campaign (except plot things like who’s behind it all of course!)


----------



## Krug (Sep 26, 2002)

You've got my attention! 
Could I? I'll play a Gnome something... 
haven't quite decided yet.


----------



## drs (Sep 26, 2002)

Hey Paragon Badger, well since I didn't make it into Matt's game I'd love to play. I'm currently only in one other Pbp, that being HeavyG's non-iconic adventures. The CoC/DnD game I was in wasn't up for too long.

I was a little bored after Matt's game started off, so I re-worked my character for the hell of it, funnily enough this popped up. I'll most likely add/remove a few things. I might add a personality section though I think that is sort of covered in the tone of his background.

Here's the character:

*Sean Reaver, male human Bbn2/Rog7:* CR 9; ECL 9; Medium-size Humanoid (human); HD 7d6+2d12+9; hp 57; Init +4; Spd 40 ft; AC 19 (+5 _chain shirt_, +4 Dex); Melee +1 _long sword_ +10/+5 (1d8+4/crit 19-20), or war hammer +9/+4 (1d8+3/crit x3), or dagger +9/+4 (1d4+2/crit 19-20); Ranged +1 _musket_ +13/+8 (1d12/crit x3), or mw pistol +12/+7 (1d10/crit x3); SA rage, sneak attack; SQ evasion, fast movement, uncanny dodge; AL CG; SV Fort +6, Ref +9, Will +3; Str 14, Dex 16 (18), Con 12, Int 15, Wis 10, Cha 13.
_Skills and Feats:_ Balance 10 (11), Bluff 10, Climb 6, Disable Device 8, Escape Artist 9 (10), Forgery 6, Hide 13 (14), Intimidate 5, Jump 7, Listen 12, Move Silently 13 (24), Open Lock 11 (12), Pick Pocket 9 (10), Read Lips 6, Spot 12, Tumble 13 (14), Wilderness Lore 7; Alertness, Exotic Weapon Proficiency (Firearms), Point Blank Shot, Run, Quick Draw.
_SA–Rage (Ex):_ 1/day, Sean can fly into a screaming blood frenzy for 6 rounds.  Sean gains +4 Str, +4 Con, and a +2 morale bonus vs. fear, but suffers -2 to AC.  After the rage, Sean is winded. 
Changes: AC 17; hp 61; Melee +1 _long sword_ +12/+7 (1d8+7/crit 19-20).
_SA–Sneak Attack (Ex):_ Sean deals +4d6 damage against an opponent with a discernable anatomy who is denied a Dex bonus or is flanked.
_SQ–Uncanny Dodge:_ Dex bonus to AC, can’t be flanked.
_Equipment:_
_In pack:_ Silvered dagger, artisan's outfit, bedroll*, crown of silver gem, jet gem, powder horn, powder keg x 2, bullets (10) x 15, military uniform, mw thieves’ tools*, sack (2), silk rope 50ft, smoke stick (5), sunrod (5), tinder twig (4), trail rations per day (5), water skin*, whetstone – everburning rod, stone of alarm, cure light wounds potion x 5, darkvision potion x 4, hiding potion x 2.
_In pouch:_ 4 platinum pieces, 63 gold pieces, 8 silver, and 2 copper.
_In potion belt:_ Cure light wounds potion x 7, darkvision potion x 2, hiding potion.
_On person:_ War hammer - +1 musket*, mw pistol*, +1 long sword, +1 mithril chain shirt* - powder horn, bullets (10) x 2, explorer's outfit, mw potion belt, pouch, handy haversack*, boots of striding and springing, gray travel clock*, cloth belt of silence (Move silently +10), gloves of dexterity (+2).
* See Equipment Details.

_Miscellaneous data:_
Height 6'1", weight 180 lb, short brown hair, brown-green eyes. Sean's patron deity is the Lord of Shadows (Mask). Sean can speak the following languages; Chessentan, Chondathan, Common, Damaran, Mulhorandi, Orc.

_Equipment Details:_
Items marked with an astrix were all previously property of Voe'Zien's military, therefore have small markings that identify them as such. These markings are something along the lines of | -#- |, where the # is a green stitched hawk and the lines are cross-stitched in black. The design is commonly known in north western Chessenta as the emblem of Voe's military.

_Background:_
So, you want to hear my story?
Sean Reaver is the name, freelance reconnaissance and infiltration is what I do. I'm originally from a place called Voe'Zien, a small town in the north west of Chessenta. Part of the 2nd musket surveying patrol, ranked sergeant I was. Not a bad life I had, my own place next door to the blacksmith, my own hard earned money, and my lovers.

Well why am I here you ask? I'll tell you why, it's 'cause a filthy general couldn't take the blame for his own F'en mistake. Instead he used a person like me, someone who goes about his business, keeping the province borders safe and with no complaints about the little wage earned! To use as a scapegoat, that bastard. All about honor and respect they said at the start, then sh*t like this happens and it's overlooked with the help of a few coins. So you know what I did before they could catch me and throw me in the lockup? I shot him, didn't kill him, nah I'm better than that, I just made sure he couldn't 'have fun' anymore, if you get my meaning.

Well five years of my life went by in that small dank prison cell. Two for the accidental shooting of five civilians blamed on me, and three for shooting the generals' privates, would have been more if the clerics weren't nearby. Once I had served my time I was told that if I ever set foot in Voe I'd be slaughtered. So taking what was rightfully mine I headed off over the hills and across the rivers. Now I do the odd job for people with enough to pay my fees, or else I just pick up the sellable goods off the carcasses I down.

_Personality:_
Sean had a steady upbringing compared to most adventures, having two very good parents and living in a well protected town. With experience he learnt to think morally and with compassion. His joining the military helped mold him into a person who could take a beating and still stay up, a person who would not complain about marching through a desert or traversing a snake infested river. Though due to being wrongly sentenced, Sean sometimes questions the validity of certain laws and law keepers.

_Description:_
Sean is tall man of medium build with a slightly tanned complexion. His face is a mark of experience, with a large scar down the right side of his lower jaw. He wears a black long sleeved shirt over his chain armor and padding, thick brown pants and a small black brimless cap over the top of his short brown hair. Given the situation he also wears his gray clock, pack and weapons. Pistol on his right side torso, sword left side torso, war hammer and musket attached to his packs left side.


----------



## Paragon Badger (Sep 26, 2002)

*Krug*: Sure, anyone is welcome to sumbit a charaacter and there are no restrictions on character race (as long as it's playable and makes sense in the Realms). 

*drs*: Feel free to work up the character from DM_Matt's campaign. I'll have to look at it closer when I get more time later in the day.

I'm not  making any decisions on who gets in for at least a week so everyone has plenty of time to sumbit. (Molecular Biology tomorrow, and Microbial Physiology next Tues. preclude me from starting the campaign any sooner than that at least.)

A house rule that may effect characters...
Reduce armor speed penalty by half  (25' for medium and 20' for heavy)

If you have any interesting nightmare ideas feel free to mention those too. This campaign gives me a lot of freedom in what I can do.


----------



## Ravellion (Sep 26, 2002)

(double post)


----------



## Ravellion (Sep 26, 2002)

Well, since a regular game will be out of the question for me the next nine months (I'll be an expatriate soon), I'd love to play PbP!

I am thinking Neutral human cleric of Azuth, very inquisitive personality, using a quarterstaff, access to Knowledge and Magic Domains. I'll edit the post once I'm completely done with his stat block.

Stats: 13,16,12,14,16,8

(perhaps change STR to 14, and Drop Con by 2)

Rav


----------



## Storminator (Sep 26, 2002)

Hi Paragon,

Here's my audition...

Dorn Hardwood

Human Fighter 9
S14 D12 C18 I15 W8 Ch12
AC:21 (+10 full plate, +1 Dex)
hp:101 (9d10 + 36 con +6 feat)
Init:+1 Speed:20
Melee: +1 Greataxe +13/+8 (1d12+6/crit 19-20/x3)  
Ranged: Mighty Comp. Longbow +10/+5 (1d8+2/crit x3)
AL: LG
F/R/W: 12/6/6

Skills: Climb 3, Craft: carpentry 6, Craft: Woodcarving 5, Heal 2 (4), Jump 35, Listen 3, Ride 7, Spot 3, Use Rope 4 (6), Wilderness Lore 4.
Feats: Alertness, Close Quarters Fighting, Dwarven Toughness, Faster Healing, Improved Crit: Greataxe, Iron Will, Power Attack, Survivor, Weapon Focus: Greataxe, Weapon Spec: Greataxe

Languages: Chondathan, Illuskan, Dwarven, Elven, Orc, Midani, and Comman

Equipment: +2 Full Plate, +1 Greataxe, Cloak of Resistance +2, Ring of Jumping, Headband* of Ferocity, Periapt of Proof Against Poison, Potions of CLW (2), CMW, CSW, and Blur. Heavy warhorse w/Banded barding, 2 mules, explorers outfit, traveller's outfit, and noble's outfit (just went to a ball, needed to look good), carpentry tools, woodcarving knives, many personally carved holy symbols of Ilmater, flask of holy water. Healer's kit, climbing kit, silk rope.
*I hate headbands, make it a coif or a helmet

Dorn's story: It's all about staying power. I've lived in the North all my life, and I've seen 'em come and go. Plenty of men can deal out pain and death, but they never last. You have to take the pain too, and if you do, you're a survivor. 

My family grew up in the Moonwood, as tough a place to make a living as you'll find. Logging and building, making it thru the winters, no weaklings there! But trees ain't all there is to cut in the Wood. Black Blooders, orcs a plenty, monsters and creatures, evils walk the land. At least 'til I get there.

Started young and never stopped. Got a good hold, free to work your land, but plagued by monsters? I'm here to help. Anywhere good, honest, hardworking folk need a blade, you'll find me. 

I stayed in Silverymoon all winter. Living easy after nearly a year of fighting trolls and giants, but it's time to get back to work. What we got here, that ain't right. Somebody's gotta stop it, and that's what I do. Who else is in?

Description: Short and stocky, Dorn's a hard man. When ready for action, Dorn's a wall of metal, full plate, visor down, big-ass axe in hand. Bow on his back and a light pack. Outside of the armor, Dorn's tanned and blonde with shaggy hair and clean shave. Scars on the knuckles and not on the face...think about it.

PS


----------



## Storminator (Sep 26, 2002)

Sorry, double post...


----------



## Crowe9107 (Sep 26, 2002)

I'd be interested in giving it a shot.


----------



## Paragon Badger (Sep 26, 2002)

Storminator, did you accidently delete the line where it says what race / classes Dorn is? No problem, I just can't seem to see where it says that info.


----------



## Paragon Badger (Sep 26, 2002)

(double post)


----------



## garyh (Sep 26, 2002)

I'll be posting a Half-Orc Barbarian2/Druid7 sometime today.

I'm going to take a walk on the wild side.


----------



## Storminator (Sep 26, 2002)

Paragon Badger said:
			
		

> *Storminator, what race and class is Dorn I can't seem to find it in the stat block. (though I can guess his class  ) *




I'll slap it in there. How's this for lame? I edited the post to include that info, then I noticed I double posted, so I deleted the edited one!  

Human fighter, obviously.

PS

edited spelling of edited...


----------



## Paragon Badger (Sep 26, 2002)

Storminator, no problem as you can seee I'm not immune to the curse of the double post either  

Garyh, sounds interesting. Somewhere in FRCS I think it mentions that Druids are allowed to use the favored weapon of their patron, which will help the character.


----------



## reapersaurus (Sep 26, 2002)

Name for thread: *Death in a Dreamscape*

Remember that 80's movie?
Dreamscape?
Gotta get that part in the title somehow - this campaign idea sounds so much like it, and cool.

Too bad we can't play Dream Researchers.....   

If you like the idea of a Paladin3/Ftr4/Singh Rager2, I could work it up.

Or my other idea is a Bruce Banner/ Hulk Frenzied Berserker: kind of an almost-pzophrenic guy that was systematically abused by his mom and society, inspired by the Disturbed song "Down With the Sickness".


----------



## Paragon Badger (Sep 26, 2002)

I'm just testing an idea to track combat. This is just a screenshot of an Excel file for a combat grid. It may be too much of a pain to do this for combats other than the most important but I wanted to see if this idea would even work.

Feel free to tell me if you think this idea stinks!


Reapersaurus: Frenzied Berserker always seemed a bit homicidal to other PCs for my liking...


----------



## reapersaurus (Sep 26, 2002)

that map looks great, and that's what Heavy G has been doing the past year with the Non-Iconic Brute Squad.  

Talk to him, if you want feedback from the DM's perspective on using Excel to map - as a player, I love them.

About Frenzied - ya, I agree about the homicidal part. You gotta hear the song to get an idea for the raging part, but the rest of the time, he'd be actually quite meek.  
I think there are some cheaty-type ways of getting around the killing-your-partners thing as mentioned on a someewhat-recent Rules Thread. (was it the Cleric casting Emotion, or Calm Animals, or something?  I dunno)

Changing the Singh Rager progression to Ranger1/Ftr2/Pal1/Hospitaler3/Singh Rager3 might be really interesting....death from horseback AND death when shield-bashing.


----------



## garyh (Sep 26, 2002)

Paragon Badger said:
			
		

> *Garyh, sounds interesting. Somewhere in FRCS I think it mentions that Druids are allowed to use the favored weapon of their patron, which will help the character. *




Indeed, FR Druids are allowed to use their diety's favored weapon without breaking their oaths.  They don't get profieciency in it, but the 2 levels of Barbarian should fix that.   I'm currently perusing FR:  Faiths and Pantheons reading up on potential dieties.

Basically, I'm thinking along the lines of a Shaman or Farseer from WarCraft III.


----------



## Paragon Badger (Sep 26, 2002)

Reapersaurus, Interesting character concept. I can't wait to see the story behind him. 

One thing, I don't have DotF with me right now so I can't check, but isn't Hospitaler the PrestigeClass where you get a Fighter BAB and Full Spellcasting progression. If so I'm afraid I won't allow it since really it so much better than the core classes.


----------



## Keia (Sep 27, 2002)

I'm interested.  I was thinking of a psion/nomad psi-warrior type of character.  Probably elven, and to tie into the story-line, his dreams during his trance state are much more pronounced than an average elf.  As such, he has be outcast somewhat.  This has forced him to look within himself and this self-awareness has led to the psionic abilities.

My vote for the campaign name has to be 'Enter Sandman.' Without a doubt.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Sep 27, 2002)

I'm interested in either playing an Wizard or Cleric if you don't mind another player


----------



## GoldenEagle (Sep 27, 2002)

I'd be interested in playing a paladin.  I am thinking of a non stereo typical paladin, one who is less Self Righteous and more humble (by paladin standards).  He would be known as a just, fair and compassionate man for those who admit their wrongs and move toward the true path while being intolerant of double talk.  He would have a very long fuse with quite an explosion to use a cliche'.  He would let actions back his words.  Of course I have seen many paladins played as lawful stupid, which he would not be. 

If you are interested in me fleshing it out I would love to play!  Or if you just want to see more...let me know... sounds like fun.

John


----------



## Paragon Badger (Sep 27, 2002)

Sollir: Yeah, I'm still taking submissons. I'll print out any characters I get next week and go over them with my fiance (a fellow gamer) and pick from them then. 

For everyone's use here is a quick list of PC ideas so far...
1 Wizard or Cleric
2 Tank Fighters
1 Druid/Fighter
1 Undecided
1 Cleric
1 Rogue / Ranged Fighter
1 Psion
1 Paladin
1 Alienist

Don't think your first idea has to be set in stone. You can change all you want up till when I print them out.

The most important part of the character is the concept/backstory followed by the stats. A well-developed backstory will help a character more than anything else IMHO

[Edit - Wasn't paying attention and missed some people! Sorry!]


----------



## Krug (Sep 27, 2002)

I'm interested in playing a Human Conjurer 5/ Alienist 4. 

*Ichtor Tardas*, Human Conjurer 5/ Alienist 4, AL: N, 
Str: 10 Dex: 14 Con: 14 Int: 20 Wis: 12 (Aln -2) 10 Cha: 10
AC: 15 (13 flatfooted) HD: 9d4+18+3 (Alienist Toughness) HP: 45 
Skill points: 84
Spellcraft: 12 +5 = +17, Knowledge (Arcana): 10+5 = +17, Knowledge (The Planes): 12+5 = +17, Scry: 4+5 = +9, Alchemy: 8+5= +13, Concentration: 12+2 = +14, Ride: 4 (8)+2 = +6, Swim: 2 (4) = +2, Sense Motive: 3 (4) +5 = +8, Move Silenty: 3 (6) +2 = +5; Hide: 3 (6) +2 = +5
BAB: +4 Fort: +3+2 +1 (Aln)=+6 Ref: +3+2 +1 (Aln) =+6 Wil: +6 +1 (Aln) = +7
Feats: Alertness, Spell Focus (Conjuration), Scribe Scroll, Extend Spell, Great Spell Focus (Conjuration, from T&B), Improved Familiar (T&B), Spell Penetration, Empower Spell
Spells: 4+1/4+1/4+1/3+1/2+1/1+1
0 level: Ray of Frost, Flare, Light, Resistance, Disrupt Undead, Arcane Mark, Detect Magic, Prestidigation, Read Magic
1st level: Mage Armor, Summon Monster I, Unseen Servant, Burning Hands, Feather Fall, Jump, Message, Shocking Grasp, Shield, Magic Missile
2nd level: Melf's Acid Arrow, Fog Cloud, Summon Swarm, Web, Summon Monster II, Levitate, Rope Trick
3rd level: Flame Arrow, Phantom Steed, Summon Monster III, Fireball, Dispel Magic, Protection from Elements, Lightning Bolt
4th level: Evard's Black Tentacles, Summon Monster IV, Dimensional Anchor, Scrying, Polymorph Self, Polymorph Other
5th level: Cloudkill, Summon Monster V, Wall of Iron

Banned Schools: Enchanment, Illusion

Description: Dressed in a musty-smelling robe of stars that has seen better days, Ichtor has a dreamy look on his face. His long black hair is tinged with odd multicolored strands and he seems heavy with worry. 

History:
Ichtor had always been sensitive. During his childhood, he saw strange begins move around in the corners of his room and sitting in the trees, and the other children thought him weird. He learnt magic early, developing skills in prestidigation and delighted his peers with parlor tricks. 

As he developed as a conjurer, he saw creatures that no one had dreamed of, and his own dreams were clouded with strange images, creatures that no bestiary had ever noted.
As his powers developed, he found he could step into their world though the time and place was never his choosing. He was attacked by one such creature, resembling a lion crossed with a dog, and was almost killed. The attack convinced him of their existence and took to learning the arcane secrets of these beings even as other wizards from his school fled his company and shook their heads. Eventually he was dismissed after one of the beasts he summoned went amok; killling two guards. He left the school after that and wandered the land, the visions of the creatures he adored becoming stronger.

Now he believes in The Great Entropic One, a bizarre seething mass of swirling colours he believes exists in the dreamscape. He sees it as beyond good and evil, and does not know if it is his destiny to serve it, or to destroy it.

Ichtor can be a bit haughty when dealing with humans. He can drift off in other directions and find their company displeasing. However, he respects other adventurers and mingles with them as he knows he cannot accomplish what he must alone.

Alienist abilities: Summon Alien, Alien Blessing, Mad Certainty (Phobia of snakes), Metamagic Secret - Extend Spell

Items: Ring of Protection +1, Bracers of Armor +2, Ring of Counterspells, Wand of Magic Missiles - 5th level caster

Misc: Potion of Cure Light Wounds (4), Potion of Cure Moderate Wounds (2), Scrolls: Summon Monster V, Summon Monster IV, Lightning Bolt, Fireball

Weapons: Light X-bow +1 (1d8/19-20x2) with 40 bolts, Dagger (1d4/19-20x2)

Other: Spellbooks, Scrollcases, 14 days rations, 1 waterskin

*Milgra*, Stirge Familiar, HD 5; HP: 22; Init +4; Spd 10 ft, fly 40 ft; AC: 19 (touch 16, flat footed 15); Atk: +8 melee; SA: Attach, blood drain, SQ Granted abilities, speak with master, touch; AL: N, SV: Fort +2, ref +6, Will +5; Str: 3 Dex: 19 Con: 10 Int: 8 Wis:12 Cha: 6

Ichtor avoids using Milgra in combat. Sometimes, Ichtor thinks the creature is the only thing that understands him.


----------



## drs (Sep 27, 2002)

- I've updated my character a bit, added that personality section. Still have to fix my skill section up a bit though.

 - I'll just echo what reaper said concerning the excel map, it works great in HeavyG's game.

 - And to end it with a question; Paragon Badger, how would you handle cohorts (As in leadership feat)? Are they allowed? Would you play them as an NPC?


----------



## reapersaurus (Sep 27, 2002)

Couple Questions:
1) How do you plan on running combat?
Could you describe that a bit, since there are many ways that it can be run in a PbP adventure.
2) Is it really 'fair' to penalize people for where they place their 'free' levelup attribute points?
That just strikes me as odd, that this system does that - what's the reasoning for including the levelup attributes in with the initial pointbuy - shouldn't it normally be seperate?

My Singh Rager character would definately be a Paladin type.
I'm thinking of playing something close to this:

*Melvos Brackenshire*
Perhaps Rgr1/Ftr2/Pal1/Clr3/Singh Rager2

* stats to come *

*Background *
Melvos stands a lean 5'7" tall, 169 pounds, and is a specimen of human fitness. He works out daily, with many exercises to strengthen body and weapon prowess. 
His prime concern is to be as much of a help to those around him as he can.
He is driven to make other people's lives as comfortable as possible.
From an early age, he was instilled by his mother an intense edict to "play nice" and be liked by all those around him.
"Don't you WANT those people to like you, Melvos? How are you going to get anywhere in life if people don't like you?"

He has grown up to be an over-grown Boy Scout, helping anyone, even if they have proven to take advantage of him in the past.
He will constantly see the good in a person if they but even give lip service to being his friend.
His low Wisdom (especially for a Paladin) is my best guess to emulate this pathological condition of having to be liked by everyone he meets.
He constantly agonizes over his decisions, and whether he is doing enough for the people in his life.
He guzzles the medeival equivalent of Maalox like it's water.
In his relationships with women (he's quite popular with the ladies due to his inability to say no to them and his good looks and charm), they walk all over him and he tends to attract those that would take advantage of his excessive compassion.
Yes, you could say Melvos is pu$$y-whipped.  

He naturally knows how to cook, since that fits right in line with how he can be better liked by people, and making things more comfortable for them.

He will fight to defend others, and protect innocent people against evil.
Not because evil is bad, necessarily, but because evil people tend to be inconsiderate and rude, and make life uncomfortable for good people. 
If an evil person truly expresses a desire to change, he will ALWAYS be a sucker for it.
Along those lines, he weilds Shields in battle, not quite as deadly or offensive-natured as a sword. With a shield attack, he can batter opponents around with his special shield bash ability, hopefully knocking sense into his opponents (while simultaneously knocking them into his friends, hopefully gaining AoO's in the process).
He is a holy terror in combat, though, and if forced will kill if the opponent truly is beyond recovery. 

*based off of Melvin in The Big Hit (played by Mark Wahlberg)... 

If anyone can think of an applicable Faerunian God for Melvos, please suggest it.
A god of Considerateness?



















The last is an idea for how he might look as a full-fledged Singh Rager. (pic by Jeremy's wife)


----------



## Paragon Badger (Sep 27, 2002)

Ok, looks like a have some questions to answer.  

*Leadership*: I allow leadership with the cohort being treated as a secondary PC for the player whose PC takes leadership. So if you want a cohort, just create another PC at 8th level and he gets 2/3 starting gold of whatever an 8th level PC gets. "Unique" cohorts have to be OK'ed. (Nobody is getting a gold wyrmling cohort  )

*Point Buy System*: It isn't really fair I guess. I just took the system used by DM_Matt's game because it is simpler than standard point buy. I guess a quick fix would be to make a character using the same system with 82 points and you get your 4th and 8th level attribute bonuses. Anyone that is making a charcter can use either system, it should really only be a 1 attribute point difference.

*Combat*:I'll get back to you on this one. I need some time to figure out exactly what I'll do. I figure I look at how the other PBPs handle it and use whichever style I like best. I'll post a combat example before the game begins for all to see.


----------



## Elric (Sep 27, 2002)

The reason for that system is not to punish players for putting points into their abilities with their level increases.  The original system was 80+ your two level increases, but this would result in every character using those level increases to avoid a tax.  So it was changed to 84 including level increases.  The one thing that I don't think was considered was that making a Human Wizard with 20 Int costs less under the 84 system than in the 80 + levels system.  If I could revise it, I might make it the 84 point system as before, but probably tax the 19 ability score.  This ability score system has some flaws, actually.  A 20 and a 12 costs the same as a pair of 16s, but the former is probably more useful than the latter.  It makes it very hard to run a character with 3 key attributes, so Monks are probably out of luck (unless they make Int/Cha dump stats).  Races with a bonus to a stat become more valuable, as long as you don't intend to be good at the that the race has a penalty at.  Thus, it probably reinforces racial stats determining character types.

Hmm… I wonder if I can play my ½ Orc Ranger-Monk-Barbarian-Tribal Protector-Bear Warrior-Singh Rager character.  His name is Ubear 

This game looks really cool, but I don’t think I can deal with two games at once right now.  Best of luck!


----------



## GoldenEagle (Sep 28, 2002)

Are there any groups of Paladins in the realms you are using?  I haven't played extensively in FR and have never played a holy type in the realms.  I am looking mostly for backstory reasons.  

Also, is playing Aasamir okay?  It seems to fit with my concept. 

GE


----------



## Paragon Badger (Sep 28, 2002)

Golden Eagle:Well, here's a quick rundown of some Paladin friendly gods. Just quick notes, if you want to know more about a god I'll post it.

Helm- LN - Portfolios: Guardians, Protectors, Protection - Definately follows Lawful to a fault.

Ilmater - LG-Portfolio: Endurance, suffering, martyrdoom, perseverance - A very self-sacrifice oriented god

Kelemvor - LN -Portfolios: Death, the dead - A god of Death who has a soldier's viewpoint

Lathander - NG -Portfolios: Athletics, birth, creativity, dawn, renewal, self-perfection, spring, vitality, youth - The "so good it hurts" god and very anti undead

Sune - CG -Portfolios: Beauty, love, passion - A defender of beauty

Torm - LG -Portfolios: Duty, loyalty, obedience, paladins - He is a paladin turned god

Tyr - LG -Portfolios: Justice - Justice for all

Nobanion -LG -Portfolios: Royalty, lions and feline beats, good beasts - The winged Lion King dedicated to the forces of good

Red Knight-LN - Portfolios: Strategy, planneing, tactics - The ulimate tactian

Siamorphe -LN- Portfolios: Nobles, rightful rule of nobility, human royalty - The goddess of nobility

Those are a good cross section of gods. They are all one step away from Lawful Good so they can be the patron of Paladins. Sune is written as an exception to that rule and can still be a patron for Lawful Good Paladins. I can tell you more about a specific good. 

Aasimar is fine as a PC. I think they are ECL +1.


----------



## garyh (Sep 28, 2002)

I haven't had time to stat my PC up, but here's some background...

Nazgrel Lion Heart
Male NG Half-Orc Barbarian 2 / Druid 7 of Nobanion

Once part of an orc tribe, Nazgrel was "punished" by the chief and left for dead when he spoke out against attacking a human village in the Shining Plains.

Later, he was discovered by a Wemic shaman and servant of Lord Firemane.  Nursed back to health, he joined the Wemic pride when he became intrigued by their primitive sense of honor.

Taking Nobanion as his patron, he apprenticed under the Wemic shaman, Brave Paw.  Soon, he was using Nobanion's gifts to protect the tribe.

Recently, the chief has been suffering terrible dreams, and Nazgrel has left the pride to try to find the source of these nightmares...

_It could be interesting if the Paladin also follows Nobanion...  I could be his nature side, the paladin could be his nobility side..._


----------



## reapersaurus (Sep 28, 2002)

hmm !
Yes, that would be quite interesting.
Also it seems that the dieties that fit my character (Melvos) are Ilmater or Nobanion. 

Paragon - how much would you charge (ECL) to play a wemic?


----------



## Paragon Badger (Sep 28, 2002)

Nice backstory, garyh.

Reapersaurus, Using Soldarin's ECL Calculator I get an ECL of +6. That seems about right I guess. If you need a writeup of what they get (if you don't have Monsters of Faerun) just tell me.


----------



## garyh (Sep 29, 2002)

Paragon Badger said:
			
		

> *Nice backstory, garyh.
> 
> Reapersaurus, Using Soldarin's ECL Calculator I get an ECL of +6. That seems about right I guess. If you need a writeup of what they get (if you don't have Monsters of Faerun) just tell me. *




Thanks, Paragon!!

6 seems to be a good estimate for a Wemic ECL.  Centaurs are ECL 5, nd Wemics have better natural attacks.


----------



## drs (Sep 29, 2002)

Thanks for the answer to the Leadership question. Even though I got the answer I wanted , I don't think I'll take leadership anyway. So you can consider my character as being final.


----------



## Jeph (Sep 29, 2002)

*Need one more?*

If so, here's a concept I've wanted to play for a while: Elvan psion (nomad) archer. Here's his stats. I am assuming that you are using normal psionic combat modes, but some GMs swap those out for bonus feats at levels 1, 5, 10, 15, 20? . . .

*Solus, Elvan Psion (Nomad) 9*

STR 12
DEX 24 (+2 from Gloves)
CON 14 (+2 Amulet)
INT 13
WIS 10
CHA 10

HP 40
INIT +7 (DEX)
SPEED 30'
AC 20 (+7 dex, +3 _+2 Padded Armor_)

ATK +13 or +11/+11 ranged (_+1 Mighty (+1) Composite Longbow with +1 Arrows_)
DAMAGE 1d8+3

FORT +7
REF +10
WILL +6

POWE POINTS PER DAY: 65 (34 base, 31 DEX)
POWEA KNOWN:
0 (5+d): Burst, Catfall, Bolt, Finger of Fire, Detect Psionics, Far Hand
1 (3+d): Feather Fall, Spider Climb, Lesser Body Adjustment, Lesser Concussion
2 (2+d): Levitate, Animal Affinity, Body Adjustment
3 (2+d): Fly, Metaphysical Weapon, Astral Construct III
4 (1+d): Dimension Door, Telekenesis

HERO PSYCRYSTAL (+2 Fort)

FEATS
Point Blank Shot
Rapid Shot
Psionic Shot
Fell Shot

SKILLS (all modifiers included)
Concentration +13
Psycraft +13
Knowledge (PSI) +7
Climb +7
Jump +14
Escape Aritst +19

ATTACK/DEFENSE MODES
Attack modes: Ego Whip, Id Insinuation, Mind Blast, Mind Thrust
Defense modes: All

Possessions:
Quiver, with
-- +1 (Psionic) Arrows (50)
+1 (Psionic) Mighty (+1) Longbow
+2 (Magicf\) Padded Armor
Backpack, with
-- waterskin
-- 4 day's rations
-- Purse, with
---- 220 platinum, 43 gold, 9 silver, 10 copper
Amulet of Health +2
Gloves of Dex +2
4 Tattoes Invisibility
4 Tattoes Body Adjustment
4 Tattoes Displacement


----------



## Jeph (Sep 29, 2002)

Whoops! Forgot background!

_"So they left me there. I never forgave them for it, even after all they'd done for me, and all I'd done for them. I had thought them my friends! Huh. Shows how bright I am. So there I was, bleeding on the ground, the battle raging on around me . . . when . . . something . . . happened. I didn't know what, but it saved my life. It seemed that everyone else was frozen in time, everyone and everything, suspended. Drops of sweat and blood sustained in midair, swords and axes on the downward swing, combatants with startled expressions three feet off the ground. But I could move. Well, I pushed myself up, and dragged myself on for what seemed like hours. I was determined to find out what had happened to me, or what I had done. Now I have. I am a psion."_

Solus was an Elf from a stricken colony, a settler on the edge of civilization. But you know them thar colonies on the edge of civilization: keep gettin run over by the uncivilized. Same with this colony. The Things attacked, and all but one of the Elves was killed.

Solus wandered for a year and a month, searching for any signs of civilization, increasing his power and skill in the Psionic arts, as well as that of archery. He combined these arts and became a feared hunter, able to strike down the deadliest of beasts at a hundred yards. So Solus lived untile he stumbled across a trap.

Whoosh! Away he went, past years, plains, miles. He came to in a world alien from his own, as a slave to tentacled beasts of tall stature, with pale, jelly-like skin and a great mental prowess. But Solus had a greater prowess, and was finally able to escape, and thus you see hime here.


----------



## GoldenEagle (Sep 29, 2002)

*Jonas, Paladin of Tyr*

A tall man with clad in platemail enters the room.  He carries a worn shield and over his right shoulder the pommel and hilt of the sword he carries on his back can be seen.  Although this man has obviously seen combat, he has a quiet confidence.  

"Hello, my name is Jonas.  I am seeking information about this posting" hands over a copy of a posting...

 [if asked about himself] ..  For the last 5 winters I have been traveling the realms.  I was asked to find the question for which I have no answer in a situation I cannot understand and then to return with the question and the answer in hand. (Jonas will not name his father if asked as he does not want deferential treatment if someone was to know his family name; he prefers to be judged on the merit of his actions alone.  He is very polite about this and if pressed he will just say that he was very fortunate in his upbringing and he would now like to earn his own reputation.) I was told that  this will teach me the patience. Today Tyr has put your posting in front of me; it seems this is the next leg of my quest for lock and the key for which I am searching.  Enough about me…tell me more of your situation and perhaps I can help you."









*OOC:*


 From his earliest memories Jonas cannot remember his mother.  She was a Golden Dragon whose true name is no longer spoken. His Father is a Paladin of Great repute in the North and a Lord of Waterdeep.  Althought Jonas knows he is special he has not been privy to his family's true position;  His identity has always been kept very low key so that he could be trained as a future lord of Waterdeep (again, unknown to him).  Because the time is not right to add a lord, he is traveling the lands to make friends in far away places and to temper him.  His father (and other lords in the know) understands that if Jonas is to be a lord, he must learn true justice, not the brand of "justice" which is so often seen in self-righteous cults.  He must learn patience, and tolerance without sacrificing his morals.

So at 18, young Jonas, follower of Nobanion, was cast into parts of the world unknown to him to find himself.  He was given only the task above...find the question and the answer.  It has been several years and Jonas now belives he understands at least part of the question.  He knows that he has special gifts (half dragon) that some don't have.  He believes that it is his duty to protect people from those who abuse their gifts.  He understands that it is cowardly to force someone to do your bidding just because you are stronger. He has seen that some think that monetary well being equate with high morals and he understands that not to be the case.  

He hopes to be seen as a wise diplomatic leader rather than an impetuous blow hard. 

At this point Jonas has come the the conclusion that people want a leader in actions.  People want to do good things but they do not want to be told what to do.  For now, he is trying (like his god) to show people why they should be good and lawful instead of preaching AT people the virtues that he espouses.  As a result he has hired on several people to travel with him and when their time was up they simply remained with his small caravan.

To this point the lords are pleased with Jonas progress, but there are still many places Jonas has to visit and many Winters before Piergeiron will call Jonas to his side.  

Jonas is tall and muscular with golden hair.  His skin is golden looks like that of a lizard.  His eyes are light green with oval irises.  He wears a hat of disguise to conceal his heritage for there is no need for people to know that a half dragon is in their midst.  Like his father he has a commanding but quiet confidence; a presence that is felt even before it is seen.

Jonas has a tendency to listen more than he talks when meeting a person for the first time and he has been accused by some of those people of being stupid after a first meeting.  (A trick learned from his father.  He often uses this time to discern whether or not he is having dialogue with an evil entity.).  He has also been very even handed in his dealing of justice, preferring diplomacy to combat, yet effective in both.  His friends know him to be wise beyond his age and willingly follow his advice.    Jonas’ closest friend, Claiborne has traveled with him since leaving Waterdeep.  Unbeknownst to Jonas, this was partially the doing of his father in hopes of keeping him Jonas safe and the lords informed.

Having grown up in Waterdeep, he knows little of this area.  His cohort will be a Cleric of Nobanion or a grey elven lore master dependant on which fits the group better.

Jonas Half-Dragon (Gold) / Human Paladin (6)
Lawful Good
Hit dice 6d12 (1&2nd max 3-7 avg. = 51 HP) + 21  = 72
Initiative +1
Speed 40’ (30 base, Boots of Striding & Springing)
AC: 27 (+10 Armor, +2 Shield, +1 dex, +4 Natural
Attacks: +16/+11 L. Sword or W. Hammer   +14/+9 L bow  or +13 2 claws / +8 bite
Damage: 1d8+8– L. Sword 1d8+7 hammer  1d8+5 bow or 1d6+7 claw/1d4+3 bite
Face/reach: 5'by5'/5'
Special Attacks:  Breath Weapon, cone of fire 6d10 (DC 20) 1x/day
Special Defense: Immune to fire, sleep and Paralysis
Special qualities: Detect Evil, Divine Grace, Lay Hands (36/day), divine health, Aura of courage, Smite evil, turn undead (as 4th lvl cleric, remove disease 2/week, Low Light & Dark Vision (60’)
Saves: fort +12, ref +7, Will +9
S 24 (+8 race+2 gauntlets)	I 13 (+2 race) W 16 D 12(+1 level) C 16 (+2 race)  Ch 18 (+2 race, +2 cloak)
skills: Diplomacy (9+4=13), ride (9+1=10 – 6 for armor = 4), Concentration (9+2=11), Listen 3 (race), Spot 3 (race)

Feats (Human, 1, 3, 6,): Power Attack, Cleave, Mounted Combat, Leadership

Spells: 2 1st level spells

Equipment: Full Plate +2, Lg. Shield, Long Sword +1, Hat of Disguise, Cloak of Charisma (+2), Gauntlets of Ogre Power, Phylactery of Faithfulness, Boots of Striding & Springing, MW Mighty Long Bow (875 GP), 50 MW Arrows (350 GP), 2 vials of Holy Water, 2 tangle foot bags, 10 Sunrods, MW War Hammer, Saddle and Saddle Bags, 100’ Silk Rope, Holy Symbol, Signet Ring, 1384 GP

Special Mount:   Heavy War-horse

Cohort :

5th Level Cleric of Tyr (Half Celestial) ???

Or 

Grey Elven Diviner 7 / Lore Master 1 ???

(Depends on Party Balance)

PB - what do you think.  Is the Half Dragon Template ok or do you prefer to stick with Aasimir.   I came across the the Half Drag and thought It could be cool.  Let me know.


Garyh , I don't know anything about nobanian (sp?).   That could be cool.  Can you tell me more about the diety please.
GE


----------



## Paragon Badger (Sep 30, 2002)

I just glanced at the characters and they all look good. I'll have a Microbial Physiology test Tues so if you have a "final" character up by Wednesday I'll print them out and my fiance and I will read through them.

On that note I finally convinced my fiance to create an account on the forums. So I'll poke her until she posts. She might pop up in game to run a NPC/ Co-DM in case my schedule catches up with me.


----------



## Quicksilver (Sep 30, 2002)

Badger has been poking me for a while so I thought I'd peek in.  Besides anything that puts off homework for a few more minutes can't be bad right?  All the characters I have seen look really interesting.   I hope he doesn't expect me to choose between them all.  I'll see you in the game, otherwise have pity it means I'm buried in Risk Assessment problems....


----------



## reapersaurus (Sep 30, 2002)

that sounds like a lot of fun, if Quicksilver would play an NPC, etc.
2 heads are always better than one for doing a good job.

That's why I wouldn't agree with your quote there, QuickSil ; marriage ain't evil - it's only drawn that way.  

I'll be updating Melvos' stats, and he'll have Nobanion as his diety, since he studies the lion method of attack quite a bit. (and Ilmater's a bit too much the suffering direction for fun)


----------



## garyh (Sep 30, 2002)

*Re: Jonas, Paladin of Tyr*



			
				GoldenEagle said:
			
		

> *Garyh , I don't know anything about nobanian (sp?).   That could be cool.  Can you tell me more about the diety please.
> GE *




I'm actually on the road and don't have my books with me.  I can put some info up tomorrow, or one of our compadres can put it up before then, if they notice this.


----------



## reapersaurus (Sep 30, 2002)

http://www.geocities.com/rtrmdnd/gods.html
i looked for better on google, but didn't find anything else.

On Sean K. Reynolds site, he thought that Nobanion should have the Glory (DotF)  and Hero (OA) domains available to his followers.


----------



## Paragon Badger (Sep 30, 2002)

reapersaurus said:
			
		

> *That's why I wouldn't agree with your quote there, QuickSil ; marriage ain't evil - it's only drawn that way.  *




Don't worry reapersaurus, we just got engaged not that long ago so she means that with a touch of sarcasm  

As for Nobanion, I don't have F&P with me right now but I'll try and see what I can recall.

Background: Worshipped in the Vilhon Reach and by the wemics of the Shining Plain. He teaches both good, nobility and the cycle of nature. He wants his followers to choose law and good not because they are forced but of their own free will. He teaches a survival of the fittest with a cavaet that the weak aren't meant to be slaughtered, but to be protected by the fittest (this doesn't quite hold in the wemic interpertation.)

History/Relationships: He made an enemy of Malar during the Time of Troubles when he defeated him in a conflict called the Roar of the Shadows (which I know nothing about). Also Malar hates him for driving Malar's worshippers from the Vilhon Reach. He is allied with the benevolent nature deities.

Well, that all I can recall right now. If anyone has anything else to add go for it.


----------



## Ravellion (Sep 30, 2002)

I have decided not to join, due to computer availability going down a notch, and RL RP seeming to be a legitimate option here.

Rav


----------



## Storminator (Sep 30, 2002)

Well welcome to the show Quicksilver!

Looks like a pretty coool set of PCs Badger. How many are you going to take?

PS


----------



## Paragon Badger (Sep 30, 2002)

Ok, I'll print everything out Weds and read through them. So if you have a character you want to post or are undecided, try and get something up by then. 

Here's a quick summary of all the PCs that have background and/or stats up. You can still change and I won't decide based on anything that is changed before Weds. So get your final draft of your character up by then. If I missed you on my quick read-through tell me and I'll add you to the list.

drs.....Sean Reaver....Human Barbarian 2 / Rogue 7
Storminator....Dorn Hardwood....Human Fighter 9
Krug....Ichtor Tardas....Human Conjurer 5/Alienist 4
Reapersaurus....Melvos Brackenshire....? Ranger 1 / Fighter 2 / Paladin 1 / Cleric 3 / Singh Rager 2
garyh....Nazgrel Lionheart....Half-orc Barbarian 2 / Druid 7
Jeph....Solus....Elf Psion (Nomad) 9
Golden Eagle....Jonas....Half Dragon (gold)/Human Paladin 6

Again, sorry for how long we've been in recruitment phase. After we pick on Weds. I'll post that night and set up a Rogue's Gallery thread for your final version PCs. Then we'll start the game hopefully Fri./Sat.


----------



## GoldenEagle (Oct 1, 2002)

Nobanion looks cool.  It also seems to fit with the direction I want to take this character.  I would love to see anything else if there is more.  In the meantime I edited the background a little to reflect the changes.

PB-I have a one page character sheet in word if that is easier for you to look at and print.  I can email it if you want.  let me know.

GE


----------



## drs (Oct 1, 2002)

Hey Quicksilver, always helps to have more than one angle on things.


			
				Quicksilver said:
			
		

> *I'll see you in the game, otherwise have pity it means I'm buried in Risk Assessment problems.... *






Dam looking at the characters they all seem great, the two paladin types really stand out!


----------



## reapersaurus (Oct 1, 2002)

drs - it's cool to read your 1st person backstory for Sean, and notice HOW different it is to everything I've read from you with Murhid the elusive, cryptic monk (in the Non-Iconic game).


----------



## drs (Oct 1, 2002)

Glad you like it .


----------



## Sacora (Oct 1, 2002)

*Paltara*

I think I’ll give this a try, it sounds pretty neat.  I tried to list everything for my character because I have been known to make mistakes with character creation.  If you catch one just let me know and I’ll change it.

Character: Paltara, Halfling 7 levels Rogue and 2 levels Shadowdancer.

Alignment: CN
Hitpoints: 52
AC: 21
Init: 9
Base Attack: +6
Melee +7   Ranged +12 (+13 thrown)

Strength 10 (12 without size neg)
Dexterity 20 (18 without bonus)
Constitution 13
Intelligence 14
Wisdom 10
Charisma 13

Base speed 40 (boots)

Fort 2
Reflex 8
Will 2

Skills: Balance 10 (5 ranks); Bluff 8 (7); Decipher Script 4 (2); Disable Device 9 (7); Disguise 7 (6); Gather Information 6 (5); Hide 21 (12); Jump 12 (+2 race, +10 boots); Listen 14 (12); Move Silent 19 (12); Open Lock 8 (3); Perform 6 (5); Pick Pocket 15 (10); Read Lips 6 (4); Search 7 (5); Sense Motive 4 (4); Spot 6 (6); Tumble 12 (7); Use Rope 9 (4)

Feats
Dodge
Mobility
Combat Reflexes
Improved Initiative

Languages
Halfling
Common
Elven
Orcish

Gear
Dusty Rose oun stone
Ring of protection +1
Boots of springing and striding
Necklace of fireballs type 2
4 Cure light wounds potions
3 sunrods
2 alchemists fire
2 smokesticks
MW thieves tools
50' silk rope
Steel mirror

Weapons
6 Daggers (1 is a +1)  +7/+13    1D4  10’
+1 Handax +8   1D6+1   
Sling  +12 1 D4
Light Crossbow   +12  1D4

Armor 
Studded leather +3
Paltara appears to be about 16 but guesses she is actually in her early 20’s (not sure how Halflings age, and without a book to double check) While she is not thrilled that she appears so young she does use it to her advantage.  She is 3’ ¼” tall and has crystal blue eyes and brown hair.  

She does not really remember much about her mother beyond that she was very sickly.  She carries a hair piece that belonged to her.  Her mother passed away and her aunt took over the house.  She was bitter that she had little and that it took her sisters death to finally get a house.  This anger quickly became directed at Paltara.  She left and was taken in by her cousin, Kalla, who is about the same age, but had a small rundown “house” on the edge of town.  They ran scams in town together and were able to get pity because they were so young.  Paltara can still run some of the scams, but her cousin began to get too old.  This is when they learned to thieve, and quite well.  Kalla married, and while she offered Paltara a room in their house she decided that it was time to leave.  For a time she worked for the thieves guild in a nearby town, which allowed her to improve her skills.  Now traveling from city to city she has gotten very good.  

Paltara and another member of the thieves guild, Ran, see the sign for adventures.  While she knows it, but would never admit it, Ran is slightly better than her and she has learned from him.  However, he is constantly teasing her and trying to trip her up.  He challenged her with the poster, claiming she would never make it.  This is more than enough to spark her temper and she goes straight to the temple to register before she can even consider changing her mind.  Ran seems amused and a little too happy that she will be preoccupied for a while….


----------



## Paragon Badger (Oct 1, 2002)

YEAH I'M DONE!!!

I survived another week of midterms, particulary the Microbial Phys. So now that I have some free time I'll print out your characters. You can still change or submit until tomorrow afternoon but if you make any edits in your old posts point them out so I'll notice. 

The party will be together alot so I want to keep it at a moderate size so I'll probably pick 5-6 PCs.


----------



## reapersaurus (Oct 2, 2002)

congrats, paragon! (on surviving, not necessarily passing, since we don't know...  ) 

i sent you an email, to help me decide something about my character Melvos.


----------



## garyh (Oct 2, 2002)

Here's my character in stat block form.  A nice clean character sheet can be found here, and Nazgrel's lion companion Razor Claw can be found here.

Nazgrel Lion Heart, Male Half-Orc
Barbarian 2 / Druid 7 of Nobanion
Hit Dice: (2d12)+(7d8)+18
Hit Points:  74
Initiative:	 +6
Speed: Walk 40'
AC: 19
Attacks:	 Pick +1 (Heavy) +11/+6; Dagger +10/+5; Club +10/+5; Sling +1 +10/+5
Damage: Pick +1 (Heavy) 1d6+4; Dagger 1d4+3; Club 1d6+3; Sling +1 1d4+1
Face\Reach: 5 ft. by 5 ft.\5
Special Qualities: Animal Companion,Nature Sense,Orc Blood,Rage 1/day,Resist Nature's Lure,Trackless Step,Uncanny Dodge (Dex bonus to AC),Wildshape 3/day,Woodland Stride
Saves: Fortitude: +12, Reflex: +6, Will: +11
Abilities: Str 16, Dex 14, Con 14, Int 10, Wis 19, Cha 7
Skills: Animal Empathy 3; Concentration 16; Diplomacy 2; Intimidate 3; Jump 37; Ride 7; Wilderness Lore 16
Feats: Armor Proficiency (Light),Armor Proficiency (Medium),Improved Initiative,Martial Weapon Proficiency,Run,Shield Proficiency,Simple Weapon Proficiency,Skill Focus (Concentration),Track
Challenge Rating: 9
Alignment: Neutral Good
Possessions: Outfit (Explorer's); Pick +1 (Heavy); Dagger; Club; Sling +1; Leather +1; Shield +1 (Large/Wooden); Cloak of Resistance +2; Periapt of Wisdom +2; Ring +1 (Protection); Scroll (Cure Serious Wounds); Scroll (Cure Moderate Wounds); Potion (Cure Moderate Wounds); Potion (Cure Serious Wounds); Bedroll; Flint and Steel; Rations (Trail/Per Day); Waterskin; Holy Symbol (Silver); Pouch (Spell Component); Outfit (Traveler's); Outfit (Cold Weather); Bullets (Sling/10); Heward's Handy Haversack; Ring (Jumping); Coin (Platinum); Coin (Gold);


----------



## reapersaurus (Oct 2, 2002)

Updated character:

*Melvos Brackenshire*, male human Clr3, Ftr2, Pal1, Rgr1, SinghRager2: CR 9
HP 71
Init +1 (Dex); Spd 30 ft (hide deemed light armor)
AC 18 (+5 Rhino Hide, +2 large steel shield, +1 Dex)
Atks +11/+11/+6/+6 melee (1d8+4 shield bash - more to come)
SA favored enemy, spells, turn undead; SQ detect evil, divine grace, divine health, lay on hands
AL LG
SV Fort +22, Ref +10, Will +14. <-- all not including Charm domain
*Str 16* (18 w/ Gauntlets), *Dex 12, Con 12, Int 8, Wis 11, Cha 20 *(24 w/ Command Shield, 26 w/Cloak, 30 w/ Charm domain)
Skills: Animal Empathy 5 Ranks (+13), Handle Animal 8 Ranks (+2 To Animals), Heal +6, Iajutsu Focus 4 Ranks (+12), Profession: Cook +2, Spot +4. 
*Feats:* Ambidexterity (virtual), Two-Weapon Fighting (virtual), Improved Two-Weapon Fighting (virtual), Power Attack, Divine Might, Improved Shield Bash, Shield Charge, Divine Shield, Iron Will, Ki Shout.
*Equipment:* Lion's Shield (+1 Bashing), +1 Command Large Spiked Steel Shield, MW Mighty Composite Longbow +4, Rhino Hide Armor, Gauntlets of Ogre Power, 3 flasks Holy Water, Wand of CLW, 3 potions of CLW, common adventuring gear.
Scrolls: _Cause Fear, Cure Light Wounds x 10, Magic Weapon x 3, Endure Elements x2, Divine Favor x2, Obscuring Mist x 2, Shield of Faith x 5_
*Domains:* Charm and Nobility
 SA:Turn Undead (Su)–11/day, Melvos Brackenshire can attempt to turn undead creatures. He can turn undead with no more than (1d20+4)/3 HD. Each attempt, he turns 2d6+11 total HD. Undead with 1 or fewer HD are destroyed instead.
 SQ:Lay on Hands (Sp)–Melvos Brackenshire can heal up to 8 hit points per day, divided among any number of creatures.
Cleric Spells Prepared (3/1+1): _Create Water, Detect Magic, Virtue / Weapon Bless (OA)
Domain Spells: Divine Favor_


*Background *
Melvos stands a lean 5'7" tall, 169 pounds, and is a specimen of human fitness. He works out daily, with many exercises to strengthen body and weapon prowess. 
His prime concern is to be as much of a help to those around him as he can.
He is driven to make other people's lives as comfortable as possible.
From an early age, he was instilled by his mother an intense edict to "play nice" and be liked by all those around him.
"Don't you WANT those people to like you, Melvos? How are you going to get anywhere in life if people don't like you?"

He has grown up to be an over-grown Boy Scout, helping anyone, even if they have proven to take advantage of him in the past.
He will constantly see the good in a person if they but even give lip service to being his friend.
His low Wisdom (especially for a Paladin) is my best guess to emulate this pathological condition of having to be liked by everyone he meets.
He constantly agonizes over his decisions, and whether he is doing enough for the people in his life.
He guzzles the medeival equivalent of Maalox like it's water.
In his relationships with women (he's quite popular with the ladies due to his inability to say no to them and his good looks and charm), they walk all over him and he tends to attract those that would take advantage of his excessive compassion.
Yes, you could say Melvos is pu$$y-whipped.  

He naturally knows how to cook, since that fits right in line with how he can be better liked by people, and making things more comfortable for them. He also feels very comfortable with animals, and they are naturally affected by Melvos' inner strength. Animals don't look to take advantage of Melvos' kindness, and most of the time they don't walk all over him. 

He will fight to defend others, and protect innocent people against evil.
Not because evil is bad, necessarily, but because evil people tend to be inconsiderate and rude, and make life uncomfortable for good people. 
If an evil person truly expresses a desire to change, he will ALWAYS be a sucker for it.

Along those lines, he wields Shields in battle, not quite as deadly or offensive-natured as a sword. With a shield attack, he can batter opponents around with his special shield bash ability, hopefully knocking sense into his opponents (while simultaneously knocking them into his friends, hopefully gaining AoO's in the process). As he has grown in power, Melvos has mastered the Shield style and is now quite feared for his damage-dealing capabilities. He respects the power and nobility of the lion, and tries to emulate them in his fighting style.
While easily duped in social situations, Melvos is a holy terror in combat, and if forced will kill if the opponent truly is beyond recovery. His humble, almost meek demeanor, is betrayed by his fierce Rages and Roars in battle which have been known to send entire opposing squads running in fear.

*based off of Melvin in The Big Hit (played by Mark Wahlberg)... 
















The last shows the Lion's Shield, but take away the Full Plate, replace with Rhino Hide, and add a Command Shield instead of the lance. (pic by Jeremy's wife)


----------



## reapersaurus (Oct 2, 2002)

garyh - how'd you make those great html pages that have your character's stats?
I particularly like the buttons that allow you to change the amount of detail the pages display.
Attached is a doc with Melvos and rules details.


----------



## Storminator (Oct 2, 2002)

reapersaurus said:
			
		

> *garyh - how'd you make those great html pages that have your character's stats? *




That's a PCgen export file. It's pretty slick, and the one I usually use.

PS


----------



## Paragon Badger (Oct 2, 2002)

I want to thank everybody for making a character. All the characters have great concepts, which made our choices very hard.  Quicksilver and I picked 6 PCs for the game.

*drs* as Sean Reaver (_Human Barbarian2 / Rogue 7_)
*Krug* as Ichtor Tardas (_Human Conjurer 5 / Alienist 4_)
*garyh* as Nazgrel Lionheart (_Half-orc Barbarian 2 / Druid 7_)
*Storminator* as Dorn Hardwood (_Human Fighter 9_)
*Golden Eagle* as Jonas (_Half Dragon (gold)/Human Paladin 6_)
*Reapersaurus* as Melvos Brackenshire (_Human Cleric 3/Fighter 2/Ranger 1/Paladin 1/Singh Rager 2_)

The name of the campaign is : *The Sandman's Binding*

I'll post a combat example soon. We'll start playing in a couple days.

I'll assume everyone starts in Silverymoon. However, unless you want to work it out, I'll assume the PCs don't know each other. If you want your PCs to know each other, post it up and I'll take it into account.

*Post your final PCs here. [PCs]The Sandman’s Binding PbP*


----------



## Paragon Badger (Oct 2, 2002)

Here is a combat example. The dashed lines represent a new post.
---------------------
Posted by: DM

You find yourself in a room 10’ by 10’. The walls are crafted of hewn stone. In a corner, upon a pedestal, sits a pie. In front of the pedestal, looking very hungry, is an orc.

The orc wears crude studded leather armor and wields a poorly made Morningstar and a wooden shield.

It looks at you and growls, “My pie! You no eat! MY PIE!”

Initiative
Redgar (18 + 4) = 22
Orc (13 + 0) = 13 
Galstaff (5 + 4) = 9

Map: (see below, normally would be here if this was actually in game)
----------------------
Posted by: Galstaff

Galstaff calls out, “Die fiend!”

I cast MAGIC MISSLE!

Galstaff casts magic missile defensively.
-----------------------
Posted by: Redgar

Redgar glares the orc down, “Redgar eat your pie, orc!”

Redgar attacks with his bastard sword.
------------------------------------
Posted by: DM

Redgar lunges at the orc with a diagonal slash. The orc is unable to dodge the blow, but catches the blow on his shield. (To Hit 10 + 3 = 13 vs. AC 14) This knocks Redgar off balance leaving the orc an opening.

The orc bellows and swings his mace right into Redgar’s side. (To Hit 15 + 1 =16 vs. AC 15). Redgar feels a rib crack under the force of the blow (6 damage).

Galstaff attempts to take advantage of the distraction and begins to intone a spell. However, the orc reacts too quickly and delivers a little blow to Galstaff’s thigh. (Concentration check 10 + 4 = 14 vs. DC 15. AoO for 2 damage)

The hero are shocked by the orc’s martial prowess.

Status:
Redgar 6/12 hp
Galstaff 4/6 hp

Orc appears unwounded
-----------------
Posted by: Redgar

“Redgar says, you die now!”

Power attack the orc with a  -2 to hit.
----------
Posted by: Galstaff

“Mommy!!!”, Galstaff whimpers

Glastaff cowers in a corner.

Total defense for this round.
---------------------
Posted by: DM

Redgar lunges at the orc with a brutal overhead strike. The orc is caught and unable to dodge. (To Hit 20+1 = 21, Confirm 14+1 = 15 vs. Ac 14). Redgar blow destroys the orc with a spray of blood. (15 damage)

With your last foe dead at your feet, the way to the pie is open!

Status
Redgar 6/12 hp
Galstaff 4/6 hp

Orc appears dead and diced.



This is a really quick and thrown together example. Actual combat will be better organized on the DM's side. Red is dice rolls and blue is any DM talk.


----------



## GoldenEagle (Oct 2, 2002)

This looks like a great group.  I think it would be cool to have known a couple of the other PCs.  I'd love to  work on a backstory if there is any interest. 

Badger - about the leadership thing.  I came up with a score that would indeed allow for additional 1st level followers.  I was thinking of putting together a group of commoners (blacksmiths, animal handler, etc) that would travel with me and set up camps, etc.  I think it would be cool for roleplaying and setting up the character but I don't want it to interfere with the group.  I certainly wouldn't take them into a dream state.  My cohort on the other hand, I think I would.  

Any one have a preference to a Cleric or a Loremaster? I think the Cleric could be great as a Cleric of Nobanion or Nobanion's ally and the Loremaster could be a great addition to the group as well.  I just don't want to step on any toes.  Also it couldn't hurt to have an extra healer or diviner around. Ultimately I want them to compliment the group.  Any Ideas?

I can't wait to get started


----------



## Paragon Badger (Oct 2, 2002)

GE: Either of your cohorts would compliment the party so do whichever you'd have more fun with. You can do whatever you want with the followers. However, as a *general warning to anyone with leadership* if you bring your followers with you into a dream I predict a quick conversion follower -> fodder.  I'm still working out encounters but right now I predict fewer and harder battles. So followers will be of little value in battle.


----------



## reapersaurus (Oct 2, 2002)

If there are multiple PC's that follow Nobanion, it would make sense that we might know each other?

Is there a PC that has Craft Wondrous Item, that wants Arms or Armor crafted?  

I'll look at the other characters and see if i can think of a cross-over with backgrounds (later today).


----------



## garyh (Oct 2, 2002)

Storminator said:
			
		

> *
> 
> That's a PCgen export file. It's pretty slick, and the one I usually use.
> 
> PS *




Storminator is correct.  Though I wish I could take credit, it's all in the magic of PCGen.  I just store the files on my personal website (in case the fact they were at garyh.net wasn't clue enough  ).


----------



## garyh (Oct 2, 2002)

Paragon Badger said:
			
		

> *Here is a combat example. The dashed lines represent a new post.[/COLOR] *




Mmmm....  pie....


----------



## reapersaurus (Oct 2, 2002)

Ya, it's too bad my concept for Melvos (a.k.a. "Mr. Charisma") doesn't include the Leadership feat.

With his Charisma, it'd be truly abusive the kinds of power that could be brought to bear on his behalf.


----------



## Krug (Oct 2, 2002)

Hey great to know I'm in. I'll put up the character this weekend.Too much work presently.


----------



## drs (Oct 3, 2002)

Great! 

Dam reaper, 30 cha! "Mr. Charisma" indeed.


----------



## Storminator (Oct 3, 2002)

All that cha and those saves are outrageous! I don't have OA, can you enlighten me about the OA content?

We seem to have a pretty good spread of abilities.

PS


----------



## reapersaurus (Oct 3, 2002)

The Ki Strike feat and Singh Rager's relevant abilities are listed in the word doc i attached to Melvos' post.

What would be ironic is if a specialized wizard came in and dominated Melvos even with all those saves. (Spell Focus, Greater Spell Focus, etc)


----------



## Paragon Badger (Oct 3, 2002)

reapersaurus said:
			
		

> *What would be ironic is if a specialized wizard came in and dominated Melvos even with all those saves. (Spell Focus, Greater Spell Focus, etc) *




Bah! Any intelligent villian knows that those Paladin type are pains in the arse to dominate . A much more effective strategy involves numerous ray spells or just dominating a weak willed party member that those goody-goody paladin-types just loath to attack. Also never underestimate the power of a well-placed battle ax   

Think I only need 2 more people to post their stats in the Rogue's Gallery.


----------



## Sniktch (Oct 3, 2002)

*Dreams*

Skree!!  Sniktch is getting very angry at SQL errors!

Oh well, looks like an interesting concept for a game Badger, I look forward to checking in on the action.  I'm kind of sorry I just found this forum today.

Anyway, you mentioned in a previous post that you were looking for different dream ideas.  I just posted a short story I wrote in the story hour page about a dream, you can see it at http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=26561.  It was partially inspired by Lovecraft and his dream cycles; hopefully you'll find it entertaining and maybe it will give you some ideas for your game.


----------



## Paragon Badger (Oct 3, 2002)

Sniktch, I just read your story and have to say that is a great story in the Lovecraftian vein. Being a Lovecraft fan myself I have to say that story is very well-done. You really got the knack for suggesting something and letting your mind fill in the rest like Lovecraft does so often. Is there anywhere else you have stories posted online? I be interesting in reading more if you have any posted somewhere.

As for ideas I have to say a great idea struck me while reading your story about why the villian(s) are invading people's dreams. I'm completely changing the villian structure based on this idea. I won't say much, but it gave me an idea that takes the plot from one madman's ploy to a much more epic evil plot.

Thanks for the post I really enjoyed it.


----------



## Krug (Oct 4, 2002)

If the initial setup is just roleplaying (introducing each other etc), perhaps we can start first while I finish up the character...


----------



## Paragon Badger (Oct 4, 2002)

I was actually going to post the setup today then I went and forgot my notes at home. I don't get home from class until 8 pm soooo maybe tomorrow.  Here's what I can tell you.

[COLOR=sky blue]The starting location will be in Silverymoon, unless you have other plans. You all came to Silverymoon about the posting and visited the temple of Selune. They give you sketchy details about the mission and ask you to give them the name of where in Silverymoon you are staying. They said you'll be contacted by messanger if your employment is accepted. Based on this give me an idea of where you wish to start and who you are with (if characters already know each other).[/COLOR]

If you need ideas for a place to start The Golden Oak and The Inn of the Wayward Sages are inns in Silverymoon.  The Bright Blade Brandished, The Dancing Goat, The Hammer and the Helm, and Helmer's Well are taverns. If you want more info I can post it or all the info on the locations can be found in Volo's Guide to the North (p. 176-178) which can be downloaded for free at the WotC site.

I'll be create new posts for game and OOC stuff but post your starting locations here.


----------



## Sniktch (Oct 4, 2002)

*Thank you, Badger*

Your praise means a lot to me.  I'm happy to see the story had the effect I was aiming for, and glad I could give your DM mind some wicked and nasty ideas  

No, believe it or not, that was the first thing I had written in several years.  I wrote constantly in high school but after that I've had to overcome inner demons and the like, get my life back in order, so to speak, before I could express myself creatively again.  I do have another Story Hour I started about City of the Spider Queen, and I have been writing a lot more since I made my break through with "Despair..."

I'll certainly let you know when I have another 'finished' work if you'd like.  I'm on a reading binge right now and probably won't complete any of the fragments I've started until I plow through the pile of books by my bed.  Look forward to seeing how your story unfolds in this thread.


----------



## Storminator (Oct 4, 2002)

Nicely done Sniktch. I shudder to think of the ways in which Badger has been inspired... 

Dorn has been in Silvverymoon for a while, and I stay at the Golden Oak. As a long time dwarf-friend, I'm often found in the Hammer and the Helm. 

(If Sean Reaver has been in the North a while, he and I might be aware of each other. I would think he and I would disapprove of each others' methods; I'm a kick-in-the-front-door type, and he looks like a back door man, but we could have respect for each others' success. I'm reasonably sure Dorn wouldn't know the others.)

PS


----------



## garyh (Oct 4, 2002)

Nazgrel would likely try to find any local Nobanion worshiping folk.  Since he's a half-orc barbarian/druid who's spent several years with wemics, you could say he's not real sure about city life, and is looking for something or someone familiar.


----------



## drs (Oct 4, 2002)

Sean isn't really a 'back door man', in all reality he is more of an ambush-hide-ambush type o' guy, Mel Gibson 'Patriot' style . Still your point about respecting each others success is a good one. So it's agreed, Dorn and Sean will have known each other, let's say it's been so for... two weeks? 

Sean has as well, been staying at the Golden Oak (That could be where we first met, Dorn). He spends his free time perusing the many shops of Silverymoon, and once every couple of days he practices with his firearms just outside of the city.

Oh btw, great read Sniktch.


----------



## GoldenEagle (Oct 4, 2002)

*Here we go!*

I have decided to make my cohort a cleric of Nobanion.  What domains are available.  I only have PHB, DMG and MM.

Jonas, Clairborne and the followers are in their camp located on a parcel of land on the outskirts of Sileverymoon.  The followers have all set up to ply their trades and Jonas and Claiborne are busy trying to make new friends.  It would be very easy to have other followers of Nobanion in camp (or met in town) as they would be welcomed with open arms.  

I will post stats for the war horse and cohort when I get the domain info.  Let the fun begin 

GE


----------



## Storminator (Oct 4, 2002)

*Nobanion*

Nobanion has Animal, Good, Law, and Nobility domains. Nobility is a new domain in FRCS.

Granted power is an inspirational morale bonus like bardic music.
Spells:
1 Divine Favor
2 Enthrall
3 Magic Vestment
4 Discern Lies
5 Greater Command
6 Geas/Quest
7 Repulsion
8 Demand
9 Storm of Vengence

And you still have a reference to Tyr in your background Golden...

PS


----------



## Paragon Badger (Oct 4, 2002)

Sniktch: Yeah, be sure to tell me if you finish anything

Right now starting locations are
Dorn & Sean.............The Golden Oak
Jonas..................Camp Outside Town
Nazgrel.............? (Maybe hook up with Jonas?)
Ichtor & Melvos...........?

I'll post the start of the campaign in a new thread tonight. The first dream will be rather normal compared to what's coming.


----------



## Krug (Oct 4, 2002)

The Inn of the Wayward Sages sounds right for me...


----------



## GoldenEagle (Oct 4, 2002)

Storm

Thanks.  I think I fixed the post of Jonas with relation to Tyr.   

It seems possible that Jonas could have met others in the party either during his travels or while in town getting supplies and gearing up for his dream project  

GE


----------



## Paragon Badger (Oct 5, 2002)

Hi, sorry about not getting everything up when I said, something came up IRL. I'll try to get this up soon.


----------



## reapersaurus (Oct 5, 2002)

paragon- that's OK, take your time...

I've been kinda blanking on where/how to get Melvos in, but after reading Ichtor's background, how about:

Ichtor saw Melvos kicking some bad-guy ass and saw someone that could help him get into the Dreamscape, where Ichtor believes the Great Entropic One exists.

Ichtor doesn't agree with Melvos' humble, "like me" approach, since Ichtor is haughty and thinks everyone else should naturally be a subordinate to him. Ichtor likes being able to dupe Melvos, and take advantage of his Nice-ness.

Is that OK?

If so, I'd guess Ichtor has gotten Melvos personally involved in this whole "Dream-Scape" task. Ichtor probably has Melvos do all the dirty work, while he strives to get the rewards out of the situation. Melvos thinks he's going into the Dreamscape to help people, but he may be being setup by Ichtor.

??  As for where we are, just place us on the path to starting this freelanbce job.


----------



## drs (Oct 5, 2002)

As reaper said, no rush.

And just to let you know I checked my character and I found a couple mistakes (hit points / skill synergies), all fixed now though.


----------



## Storminator (Oct 5, 2002)

Whew! All my family is gathered together for the 1st time in 14 years, and they're all in my house! Worried about keeping up this week... 

So take yer time Badger!

PS


----------



## reapersaurus (Oct 7, 2002)

How would you guys feel about a Lasher character instead of Melvos and his shield-bashing?


----------



## GoldenEagle (Oct 7, 2002)

Reaper

What is a Lasher vs. a shield basher?  both sound cool.  Would your backgroud be similar or totally different?  

would it be bad to start a thread to begin character interactions and meetings in town to speed things along when we get this started (It's my first PBP game, I don't want to step on toes).

GE


----------



## Krug (Oct 8, 2002)

Well it's more up to Paragon Badger than anything else..


----------



## Paragon Badger (Oct 8, 2002)

Sorry, let me explain what's going on.

Every autumn when the weather changes my sinuses go berserk. This year I managed to catch a cold while this was happening. So more or less college and sleep are all I'm doing right now. I think I'm going through internet withdraw ;-) Also, I asked for a character revamp. So in light of these things the start got much pushed back from when I wanted. 

I apologize that my health got in the way of things. I'm going to post the game thread now to allow you to desricbe your activites in Silverymoon or do some pre-game roleplaying. I'll make a Out Of Character thread also. If my body is willing I'll post the actual campaign start Weds.

Again sorry about the delay.


----------



## Paragon Badger (Oct 8, 2002)

Here are the game and out of character threads. Feel free to post starting locations or roleplay your characters discussing the upcoming missions or whatever. I'll try to keep a eye on it in case you want to buy something or do something that requires a DM. Otherwise, I'm going to bed now to sleep off this #@$!ing bug 

Edit- Helps if I post the links, huh? ::Sighs::

Game Thread 
OoC Thread


----------

